# Applets und Dateizugriff



## Gast (12. Nov 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe bereits Applikationen programmiert welche Textdateien schreiben
und lesen können.

Das würde ich ganz gerne auch mit Apllets machen.
Soweit ich informiert bin, dürfen Applets nur auf Dateien zugreifen die
auf demselben Server liegen von dem das Aplett geladen wurde.

Stimmt das? Wenn ja wie geht das?


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Nov 2004)

über http oder direkt einen socket zum server aufbauen

signierte Applets können auch (user fragen!) auf das lokale Dateisystem zugreifen


----------



## abollm (17. Nov 2004)

Das geht auf jeden Fall mit RMI.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Nov 2004)

Klar, dann brauchst Du aber auf der Gegenseite einen aktiven Part. Und wer hat schon einen Webserver auf dem eine Java-VM läuft? Bleiglanz' Methoden sind immer noch die am gebräuchlichsten.


----------



## abollm (23. Nov 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar, dann brauchst Du aber auf der Gegenseite einen aktiven Part. Und wer hat schon einen Webserver auf dem eine Java-VM läuft? Bleiglanz' Methoden sind immer noch die am gebräuchlichsten.



Erster Teil deines Satzes ist in Ordnung. Aber einen Webserver??

Also, ich habe ein Applet mit RMI erstellt (so das übliche Verfahren mit "rmiregistry" halt), mit dem ich auf meiner Maschine via Applet Dateien lesen und schreiben kann. Hängt meine Maschine im Netz, kann ein anderer Rechner auf das Applet via Netzwerk ebenso zugreifen, _ohne_ dass  ich deswegen auf meiner Maschine einen richtigen Webserver starten müsste.

Einfach mal aus Interesse, was meinst du denn genau mit Webserver im Zusammenhang mit RMI?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Nov 2004)

Ich habe nie von RMI gesprochen. Ich habe mich auf die Frage von Gast bezogen, nicht Deine Aussage in Frage gestellt.
Er wollte etwas mit Applets machen und die sind nun mal meistens auf einem Webserver zuhause.
Allerdings ist das dann mit dem Dateizugriff nicht so einfach. Aber das wirst Du ja selbst genau wissen.
Aber Du kannst mir trotzdem mal erklären, wie das mit RMI und Applets funktioniert. Ich habe mich damit bisher noch nicht befasst. Ich weiß ungefähr, was RMI bedeutet und was es leistet. Aber das Beispiel von Gast mit dieser Technik umgesetzt würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## abollm (24. Nov 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Aber Du kannst mir trotzdem mal erklären, wie das mit RMI und Applets funktioniert. Ich habe mich damit bisher noch nicht befasst. Ich weiß ungefähr, was RMI bedeutet und was es leistet. Aber das Beispiel von Gast mit dieser Technik umgesetzt würde mich auch interessieren.



Ja, kann ich machen. Wollen wir das hier machen oder soll dazu ein neues Thema aufgemacht werden? Wenn Letzteres, dann solltest ggf. du einen neuen Beitrag aufmachen.

Außerdem müsste ich dazu ein wenig ausholen. Das kann kann dann schon ein wenig dauern, will sagen, das könnte ein etwas längerer Beitrag werden. Zumal ich das, was ich programmiert habe, nicht einfach so ins Netz stellen kann (war halt für jemanden, der dafür bezahlt hat), was also nichts anderes heißt, dass ich ein wenig Beispiel-Code entsprechend aufbereiten müsste.

Besteht also Interesse an dem Thema?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Nov 2004)

Ich habe dazu mal einen neuen Thread geöffnet.
Leg los, mein Bester. :wink: 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10996


----------



## Spacerat (11. Jan 2005)

Alles very Interessant.

Aber die Frage von unserem Gast scheint mmer noch nicht beantwortet.

Also, um hier mal etwas geringfügig zur Klärung beizutragen, mal folgendes.

Ich habe mir bisher meine Dateien (ausschliesslich ASCII-Dateien, HTML usw.) so laden können (solange sie auf dem selben Server lagen :wink: ...natürlich):


```
try {
    URL testurl = new URL("http://top.level.domain/verzeichnis/index.html");
    InputStream in = testurl.openStream();
    // Im folgenden wird in z.B. in einen StringBuffer gelesen.
    ...
} catch (Exception e) {
    System.err.println(e.toString());
}
```

Letztens habe ich aber bei dem Versuch auf eine PHP-Datei zuzugreifen eine solche Exception bekommen:

*java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission domain.geaende.rt resolve)*

So, das PHP HTML-Seiten produziert, muß ich glaub ich niemandem sagen. Wie aber kann ich mein Applet dazu anweisen, nicht die PHP-Datei selber, sondern die dadurch produzierte HTML-Datei in einem StringBuffer zu speichern?


----------



## Spacerat (13. Jan 2005)

Hi,

Für meine Zwecke habe ich nun eine Lösung gefunden: siehe hier


----------

